# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 17 ديسمبر 2019م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 17 ديسمبر 2019م

الصدى ::-

 المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته اليوم إستعدادا للارسنال 
 سيف تيري : لم نكن في يومنا أمام الأمل. ...وكفاح : لو لعب أمامنا المريخ ألف مره لما فاز علينا 
 الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة التش. .....وأربع مباريات في الدوري الممتاز اليوم 
 المريخ يهزم العماراب بثلاثية بدوري الشباب 
 أربع مباريات في الدرجة الوسيطة اليوم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف إعداده ويأمل التعويض أمام النمور

  يستأنف فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تحضيراته استعدادا  لمباراته أمام الأهلي شندي مساء الجمعة المقبل لحساب الجولة السابعة عشرة  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويأمل الأحمر تعويض خسارته أمام الأمل امس الأول  وهي خسارة منطقية قياسا بالظروف التي عاشها النادي علي الصعيد الإداري فضلا  عن الغيابات الكبيرة في صفوف الفريق بدرجة دفعت مدربه للإعتماد علي تشكيلة  إضطرارية دفع حخلالها بمحمد هاشم التكب لاعب الوسط في الظهير الأيمن
 ويعاني الأحمر خللا إداريا واضحا في وجود مجموعة لا تتعدي الستة أعضاء ، وفشل المجلس في اقامة معسكر تحضيري جيد خلال فترته كاملة
 وسيستعيد المريخ جهود مدافعه أمير كمال الذي كان قد غاب عن مباراة الأمل  واستوفي فترة إيقافه مباراة واحدة بسبب تراكم البطاقات الملونة فيما  سيستعيد الأحمر جهود نجم المحور الدولي عماد الصيني الذي شارك مع المنتخب  الوطني الأول في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات بأوغندا وودع صقور الجديان من  المرحلة الأولي وسينضم الصيني لتحضيرات المريخ بعد  وصول بعثة صقور الجديان  اليوم.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة التش واللاعب يشارك في مران المريخ اليوم











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المريخ المتبقية في الدورة الاولى
 . 
 المريخ x الشرطة القضارف | 20 ديسمبر (ستاد الخرطوم) 

 المريخ x اهلي شندي  | 24 ديسمبر (ستاد الخرطوم) 
 هلال الابيض x المريخ  |  29 ديسمبر  (استاد الابيض)
 .
 في حال فوز المريخ في الثلاث مباريات سينهي الدورة الاولى متصدرا" بغض النظر عن بقية نتائج الفرق الاخرى...











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواصل تفوقه ويكسب الغماراب بثلاثية 
 المركز الإعلامي 
 تمكن شباب المريخ من تحقيق  الفوز بثلاثيه نظيفه علي شباب الغماراب ووصل  للنقطه 24 محققا الانتصار الثامن علي التوالي وذلك في المباراة التي جرت  عصر الاثنين ضمن الاسبوع  الأول من الدورة لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم  .وجاءت أهداف المباراه  في شوط اللعب الأول بثنائيه لهداف الدوري كريم عبد  الرحمن وهدف لزميله حزيفه وأضاع  شباب المريخ العديد من الفرص خاصة ركله  الجزاء التي اضاعها اللاعب كولا 
  هذا وسوف يخوض شباب المريخ مباراته القادمه عصر الاحد القادم علي ملعب دار الرياضه ضد فريق شباب الجريف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كفاح صالح: ” لو لعب المريخ ألف مرة في عطبرة سنفوز عليه”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يراهن مدرب الأمل عطبرة على قدرته على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ إذا تقابل مرة أخرى.
قال  المدير الفني للأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح إنّه نجح في تنفيذ وعده بتحقيق الفوز  على المريخ، مقرً بأنّه على حقٍ، وأنّه سيتغلّب عليه حال خاض أمامه مباراة  أخرى.
وتابع” هزمت الهلال والمريخ في شهر واحد، وقادر على الفوز عليهما مرة أخرى”.
وأشار  صالح في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّه لم يخطّط لتصفية التش، مشيرًا إلى  أنّ المخالفة عادية لكّن اللاعب عانى من اللياقة المتدنية.
و”الأحد”، فاز الأمل عطبرة على ضيفه المريخ الخرطوم بهدفٍ دون مقابل ليستعيد صدارة الدوري الممتاز بـ”30â€³ نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود  الدرديري اوسونو

 ماذا بين عطبرة والمريخ؟



  *انتهت مباراة المريخ والامل عطبرة بخيرها وشرها وكسب ممثل عطبرة نقاط  المباراة امام حامل لقب البطولة وعاد الأحمر للعاصمة الخرطوم بسلام  استعدادا لما تبقي من مباريات في الجولة الاولي من بطولة الممتاز
  *كعادة مباريات المريخ والامل من حيث الحشد الجماهيري والتعبئة لم تكن  مباراة امس الأول استثناء. حيث سهرت مدينة عطبرة قبل مباراة امس الأول حتى  الصباح تحشد في ابناءها من اجل مناصرة الامل امام حامل اللقب
 *كنت  حريصاً جداً على متابعة أجواء ما قبل مباراة امس الأول خاصة من جانب جماهير  الامل عطبرة والتي جهزت نفسها منذ وقت مبكر لمساندة فريقها حتى يتحقق  الانتصار على القطب الاخر للكرة السودانية بعد انتصار الامل على وصيف  المسابقة
 *ولفت نظري بيان صادر من جماهير الامل عطبرة عبر مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي ترحب فيه جماهير ممثل عطبرة بجماهير الأحمر في  ام  المدائن وتتمنى لهم إقامة طيبة. واثنى البيان على الحضور المشرف لمجتمع  المريخ في زواج لاعب المريخ وابن عطبرة التكت قبل عدة أيام بأم المدائن
  *هذا البيان وغيره من (التطمينات) التي وجدتها من داخل مدينة عطبرة اكدت  لي تماماً ان مباراة امس الأول ستنتهى دون احتكاكات او مشاحنات بين جماهير  الامل وجماهير المريخ القادمة من العاصمة
 *وباعتباري احد أبناء  مدينة عطبرة التي اتشرف وافخر كونى من مواليدها وعشت فيها سنيناً عدداً ومن  خلال احتكاكي بجماهير الأندية هنالك وخاصة جماهير الامل اعرف تماماً درجة  الحب الكبيرة من الجماهير لأنديتها خاصة جماهير الامل
 *لكل ذلك كنت  استبعد تماماً احتمالية حدث أي احتكاكات عقب مباراة امس الأول. لكن بكل اسف  تجددت ظاهرة اشتباك الجماهير مع عشاق الأحمر القادمين من الخرطوم خاصة  افراد التراس اوليمبوس مونس الذين مارسوا اقصى درجات ضبط النفس تجاه  محاولات بعض الجماهير لاستفزازهم وجرهم نحو تجدد الاشتباكات
 * لا  يمكنني التأكيد بإن ما حدث عقب نهاية المباراة صادر من جماهير الامل عطبرة  تحديداً من واقع (الخطاب العقلاني) الذى صدر من جماهير الامل قبل بداية  المباراة. بالإضافة لعديد المنشورات التي ظهرت على صفحات الفيس بوك عقب  المباراة من عشاق الامل عطبرة يقدمون فيها الشكر لالتراس اوليمبوس مونس على  الرسالة الجميلة من المجموعة والتي حملت (ياعطبرة الطيبة يا منجم الثورات)
  *بالإضافة لعديد الاتصالات التي وردتني من عشاق الامل عقب نهاية المباراة  وتتحدث كلها بأعجاب كبير عن شكل التشجيع والمساندة من جانب احفاد الاساطير  لناديهم دون التعرض بالحديث لحدوث أي اشتباكات بينهم وبين جماهير المريخ
  *كذلك كانت العلاقة بين اللاعبين على أرضية الملعب اكثر من طبيعية حتى  نهاية المباراة ولم يُفسدها سوي الترصد القبيح من جانب لاعب الامل ياسر  فولة للاعب الأحمر التش الذى خرج من المباراة مصاباً بسبب التدخلات العنيفة  من جانب مدافع الامل
 *حتى قبل المباراة وبعد نهاية التمرين الختامي  للأحمر حرص عدد من جماهير الامل على التقاط صور مع نجوم الأحمر خاصة احمد  التش مما يؤكد ان الأمور كانت اكثر من (طبيعية) قبل المباراة من جانب  جماهير الامل
 *ورغم ما صاحب المباراة من شد وشحن حرص عدد من جماهير  الامل كذلك على التقاط صور تذكارية مع نجوم الأحمر خاصة رمضان عجب والذى  ظهر في اكثر من صورة وسط عشاق الامل
 *حتى لاعب الامل عطبرة ياسر  فولة والذى تسبب في إصابة التش كان له دور كبير في عدم تجدد الاشتباكات ما  بين (بعض الجماهير) مع التراس اوليمبوس مونس من خلال تواجده امام السياج  الفاصل ما بين جماهير الامل واحفاد الاساطير رفقة عدد من لاعبي الامل
  *كل هذه التفاصيل تتطلب من رابطة مشجعي الامل عطبرة ضرورة (تمييز صفوفهم)  من بعض المغرضين الذين ادمنوا الإساءة لمدينة عطبرة من خلال تصرفاتهم  الصبيانية والدخول في اشتباكات متكررة مع جماهير الأندية الأخرى وخاصة  جماهير المريخ التي اصبح من الطبيعي جداً ان يعود عدد من افرادها للعاصمة  وهم يعانون من إصابات متفاوتة بسبب حجارة بعض المتفلتين والمندسين وسط  مدرجات إستاد عطبرة
 *لم نصدق ان العلاقة ما بين نادى المريخ ونادى  الامل قد بدأت في العودة لطبيعتها.واستفاد الأحمر من خدمات عدد من نجوم  الامل خلال الفترة الماضية واستفاد كذلك الامل من حارس المريخ الحالي  ابوعشرين على سبيل الإعارة
 *أتمنى ان تكون واقعة مباراة امس الأول  هي الأخيرة حتى لا تعود العلاقة للسوء مجدداً ما بين المريخ والامل (أصحاب  الحظوظ الكبيرة في الظفر بلقب الموسم الحالي)
 *ولمدينة عطبرة مكانه  كبيرة وسط كل الشعب السوداني وهى التي زلزلت الأرض تحت اقدام تجار الدين  والمنتفعين. ولن نقبل ان يشوه بعض (المتفلتين والمراهقين) صورة هذه المدينة  الفاضلة وصورة جماهير الامل عطبرة
 اخر الكلام
 عطبرة يا منجم الثورات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *الصدارة لا تزال في جيبي*
 لا أدري صراحةً سرّ الاحباط المفاجئ الذي اكتنف ديار أغلب أهل المريخ بعد نتيجة مباراة الأمل و صدارته للممتاز أمس الأول!
   وقائع الأحوال تقول بأن الأحمر يتخلف بمباراة عن الأمل و يجلس خلفه الآن  بفارق نقطةٍ وحيدة.. و بإمكان الأحمر استعادة مركزه المحبب متي ما كان في  الموعد خلال الجولات القادمة.
 حسابياً فالمريخ هو المتصدر ما لم تقل المجنونة لا.. فعلام الحزن و التشاؤم و كأننا فقدنا صدارة الممتاز للأبد؟
 المريخ يمتلك كل الحظوظ.. و طريق الصدارة ممهدٌ أمامه متي ما فاز و اختتم الدورة الأولي بدون التفريط في المزيد من النقاط.
 و علي عكس (الأمل و الهلال) فالأحمر سيأكل بيده و يعتمد علي نتائجه منفرداً بدون انتظار هدايا من الآخرين.
 للزعيم (ظ¢ظ© نقطة من 1ظ£ مباراة) و للأمل المتصدر (ظ£ظ  نقطة من 14 مباراة) و للهلال (ظ¢ظ¨ نقطة من ظ،ظ£ مباراة).
  هذه الحسابات تشير بوضوح لقدرة الأحمر علي اقتناص لقب (بطل الشتاء) حال  حقق الفوز في مبارياته الثلاث المتبقية (أهلي شندي ـ الشرطة القضارف ـ هلال  الأبيض).
 مبارتين من هذه المباريات ستكون بملعبنا (الأهلي شندي و  الهلال الأبيض) و مباراة واحدة فقط ستكون الأخيرة في الولايات في هذه  الدورة أمام الشرطة القضارف.. و بالتأكيد فالوضع العام في المريخ يمضي  لانفراجة كبيرة باستعادة النجوم المصابين تباعاً مما يؤكد قدرة المؤشر  الأحمر علي الارتفاع مجدداً في بورصة الفوز و الوصول للصدارة بحول الله و  قوته.
 علي صعيد الأمل عطبرة المتصدر الحالي فقد تبقت له مبارتين  ليختم مشوار الدورة الأولي.. الأولي ستكون أمام حي الوادي بنيالا و هذه  المباراة ستشكل اختبار حقيقي و قوي لمدي صمود الأمل في البقاء علي القمة.. و  بعدها سيواجه هلال الفاشر بملعب عطبرة.
 الهلال يمتلك ثلاث  مباريات  أيضاً.. حيث سيواجه تباعاً كلٌ من (مريخ الفاشر ـ الخرطوم الوطني ـ  هلال  الفاشر).. و غالباً ما يخسر الهلال نقاط مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر الذي  يُقدم مستوي رائع خلال هذه الفترة.
 الأهم في كل هذه الحسابات و  التحليلات المنطقية هي أنه سواء أن خسر الأمل و الهلال أو لم يخسرا فذلك لن  يُغير مطلقاً في قدرة عودة المريخ للواجهة بناءً علي نتائج مبارياته فقط.
  و بإذن الله يتمكن الزعيم من استعادة الصدارة قريباً.. و قريباً جداً.. و  كل ما يلينا هو المزيد من الالتفاف حول الفريق و مواصلة دعمه حتي يتجاوز  هذه الظروف العصيبة بسلام.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 نائب رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات محمد الحسن الرضي أوقف تنفيذ قرار حرمان الهلال من جمهوره لثلاث مباريات 
 الي حين نظر اللجنة في استئناف الهلال متعللاً في ذلك بغياب الرئيس. 
 المادة 12(وقف التنفيذ) في لائحة الانضباط لسنة 2ظ 1ظ¨ تنص علي:
 1. لا يؤدي تقديم الاستئناف الي ايقاف سريان القرار الا القرار الصادر بالغرامة.
 2. يجوز للمستأنف طلب ايقاف تنفيذ القرار المستأنف الي حين صدور قرار لجنة الاستئناف.
 3. يجب ان يكون طلب وقف التنفيذ مسبباً و أن يتم تقديمه مع طلب الاستئناف.
  هل تقدم الهلال بطلب وقف تنفيذ مسبب? و ما هي الاسباب التي اقنعت نائب  رئيس اللجنة لايقاف تنفيذ قرار الحرمان من الجمهور و الذي تم تطبيقه علي  عديد الاندية درءاً لمغبة شغب الجماهير و ما سيؤل اليه هذا الامر اذا تم  التعامل معه بتسامح و تهاون.
 تقرير الحكم و المراقبين (الاداري و  الأمني) كلها ادانت سلوك جمهور الهلال.. و لجنة تعاونية تبحث للهلال عن  مخرج آمن من العقوبة المخففة سلفاً و التي لا تساوي معشار الجرم المرتكب.
  اهلي عطبرة ادي مباراته بالامس امام الخرطوم الوطني بدون جمهور.. فلم  تُميز لجنة تعاونية الهلال الذي كاد جمهوره أن يصنع كارثة و بورسعيد  سودانية.
 القرار برمته لم يخيب ظننا في اللجنة العجيبة.. و الرئيس و نائبه (احمد و حاج احمد) في محاباة نادي الدلال.
 التسجيلات بعد أسبوعين من الآن.. و حوجة المريخ ماسة لعددٍ من النجوم في عدة خانات.
 المريخ يحتاج للاعبين متخصصين في الطرف الأيمن و لاعبٌ واحد للطرف الأيسر و قلبي دفاع (وطني و محترف) و مهاجمان (وطني و محترف).
 هل تم رصد كل أولئك النجوم و الاتفاق معهم و مع أنديتهم؟
 التسجيلات ستنطلق في الثاني من يناير المقبل.
 علاج المصابين.. و عودة المتوقفين.. و اكمال الجهاز الفني.. تلك هي أسلحة المريخ للعودة السريعة.
 نتمني أن تتواصل الملاحم الجماهيرية و اللوحات التشجيعية برفقة الأحمر في كل المباريات المتبقية.
 كل القراءات و التحليلات تفضي لنتيجة واحدة و هي أن المريخ سيكون هو بطل الدوري في الختام بإذن الله و توفيقه.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 روقوا المنقة يا مريخاب.. فلا انكسرت الجرّة و لا اندلق السمن.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان

                   خسارة إدارية! 
  • من الطبيعي جداً أن يتعرض المريخ للخسارة، أو التعادل مثلما يقبل في  كثير من الأحيان أن يكون منتصراً، فهذه كرة القدم، والمريخ فريق ينشط فيها،  وله ما له من نتائج وعليه ما عليه. 
 • تبقى أسباب تلك الخسارة متى  وقعت، هي من يتوقف عندها الناس، لتجنب تكرارها، ويستمر دوران كرة القدم مع  هذه التوقفات لتعدد الأسباب مع تعدد الخسارة كشيء حتمي لا بد من القبول به.  
 • خسارة المريخ أمام الأمل عطبرة، بنظري خسارة إدارية، اي بمنعى  خسارة تسبب فيها مجلس الإدارة، أوتلك الشلة التي تقبض على زمام الأمور  بالنادي الآن، وليست خسارة مباراة الأمس فقط، إنما كل عثرات الفريق الماضية  واللاحقة. 
 • وقد يقول قائل .. هل يتحمل المجلس أيضا مسؤولية  الإنتصارت التي تتحقق، أم أن الخسارة فقط من يقع عبئها عليهم، والإجابة  حاضرة بكل تأكيد، فإن كان المجلس حاضراً، ويعرف واجباته تجاه الفريق ويوفر  الأجواء والبيئة المناسبة لتحقيق الإنتصارات فهو أيضا مسؤول عن تحقيق تلك  الإنتصارات. 
 • وهنا نسأل هل مجلس المريخ الحالي، أو لنكون أكثر دقة  ونقول الأدعياء الذي يدعون أنهم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وهو منهم براء  ..  يقومون بدورهم بالكامل، وأن الإنتصارات تنسب لهم.! 
 • قطعا لا .. لأن  معضلة الفريق التي يعاني منها الآن هي تعدد الإصابات وسط النجوم، وكثرة  الغيابات، وهو أمر مقلق للجهاز الفني الذي يحاول جهده لم شعث الفريق كيفما  أتفق!  
 • وسبب تيار الإصابات التي ضربت صفوف الفرقة الحمراء والتي لم  ينج منها ناج، هي بلا أدنى شك سوء إعداد الفريق بداية العام، أو لنقل عدم  إعداد الفريق، وهذا ما حاق بالفريق منذ أن وصلت شلة الفشل والتدمير هذه إلى  مقاعد مجلس الإدارة. 
 • ومن الأبجديات المعلومة في كرة القدم، أن فترة  الأعداد متى كانت ناجحة وعلى اسس علمية، ووسط بيئة تحضيرية جيدة فإن ذلك  يقلل من خطر الإصابات إلى أدنى المستويات والعكس تماماً في حال ضعف الأعداد  وهو ما يحدث مع نجوم المريخ الآن. 
 • ولن يتوقف سيل الإصابات التي  جعلت فريقاً مثل المريخ يفقد خاصية البدلاء، حيث باتت دكة البدلاء تضم  الشباب اليافعين، لتكملة نقص كشف الفريق الذي يقدم قبل كل مباراة وفي هذا  إستخفاف وهوان ما بعده هوان. 
 • ولو أن هذه سياسة، وأن وضع الشباب  كبدلاء للإستفادة منهم  مستقبلا،  ولأدخالهم أجواء اللعب لفريق كبير مثل  المريخ لاعتبرناها سياسة ناجحة، ولكن ما يحدث هو إستغاثة ونجدة وبحث عن  تكملة الكشف ليس إلا.! 
 • وبعيداً عن عامل الإصابات هناك آخرين توقفوا  لأسباب أخرى، مثل السماني الصاوي، والطرف الأيسر الأكثر فاعلية أحمد آدم  بيبو والذي مع غيابه أفتقد المريخ قوته بالناحية اليسرى والتي كانت واحده  من أهم مناطق اللعب بالفرقة الحمراء. 
 • السماني الصاوي يريد مستحقاته  بطرف النادي، وإداريو الغفلة يخدعون جمهور المريخ ويصرحون بأن السماني أخد  كل مستحقاته المالية، وأنه يعاني من الإصابة، ولا أحد يدري نوع إصابته  ومراحل علاجها ومتى يسمح له بالعودة إلى اللعب. 
 • أحمد آدم بيبو  ..هناك رواية لم تجد النفي من شلة الفشل والتدمير، وعلى رأسهم المدعو  الصادق مادبو، الذي يقال أنه سبب أساسي في إبتعاد بيبيو، وذلك لفرضه عليه،  عرض خارجي من السعودية وتحديداً من أحد فرق الدرجة الأولى، وهو عرض سخيف  ومخجل ومذل للاعب. 
 • تقول الرواية التي لم تنفى حتى اليوم أن المدعو  الصادق مادبو، هو المتسبب في إبعاد اللاعب، لأنه يصر عليه أن يقبل العرض  السعودي الذي لا يتجاوز في جملته المئة ألف دولار ونصيب بيبو منها لا يتعدى  العشرين ألف دولار فقط بينما يبتلعون هم بقية المبلغ.! 
 • لم ينف أحد  من المجلس ، وتحديدا المدعو الصادق مادبو هذه الرواية، مما يرجح أنها أقرب  إلى التصديق، ونحن نميل إلى تصديقها لأن شلة الفشل والتدمير لا تتورع في  بيع كل الفريق قربانا للحصول على الأموال التي تمكنهم من البقاء وتحقيق  مآربهم!! 
 • سادتي ..كل لاعب بالفرقة الحمراء يمكن أن تجد خلف تراجع  مستواه ، أو إصابته فشل إداري مقيم، ولن ينتهي هذا الكابوس الجاثم على صدر  المريخ إلا بذهاب هذه الشلة الفاشلة المدمرة، التي أدمنت إعاقة المريخ دون  أن يرمش لهم جفن. 
 في نقاط 
 • أسوأ ما حدث في مباراة أمس هو تعرض الموهوب (التش) للتصفية الجسدية من لاعبي الأمل وأمام عين مدربهم كفاح!! 
 • إن كانت الإنتصارات تأتي عبر بوابة إعدام المواهب، فلا أهلا بها ولا مرحباً ياكوتش! 
 • وفريق يبحث لاعبوه عن إلحاق الأذى برفاقهم لا يستحق الإحترام، حتى وإن حقق لقب البطولة! 
 • الأمل سيجتهد، ولكن تحقيقه اللقب أمر بعيد جداً ومن المستحيلات، لذا عليكم أن تنصرفوا للعب الكرة، وتكسبوا إحترام المنافسين. 
 • هناك دورة ثانية .. ونؤكد لهم أن نتائجهم ستختلف تماما، وربما تدحرجوا في الترتيب إلى ما دون المركز الرابع.! 
 • نشكر الثنائي ضياء الدين محجوب وحمزة داؤود على المردود الطيب وتحملهم المسؤولية في ظل غياب الثنائي الأساسي نمر وأمير كمال. 
 • ضياء الدين لعب في وظيفة غريبة عليه وأجاد، وحمزة عائد م إصابة وأجاد أيضا! 
 • أطراف المريخ مقصوصة ولم نلمس لها أثراً منذ تسلم جمال أبوعنجة تدريب الفريق. 
 • ولا ندري هل السبب في الخيارات المتاحة أمامه، أم في ضعف العمل الفني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي عطبرة يواصل الاستفاقة ويقصف الخرطوم الوطني
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أهلي عطبرة يحقق الفوز الثاني في الدوري الممتاز بعد خوضه”14â€³ جولة.
انتصر  أهلي عطبرة على الخرطوم الوطني بهدفٍ دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأثنين” ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وسجّل هدف اللقاء الوحيد اللاعب خداري.
ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”إكسبريس الشمال” رصيده إلى”8â€³ نقاط، فيما بقي الخرطوم في النقطة الـ”17â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الإثارة تتواصل بالدوري السوداني الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بكلٍ من عطبرة، كوستي، الفاشر، كادوقلي، الإثارة تتواصل في الدوري الممتاز غدًا”الثلاثاء”.
تحتضن  أربع ملاعب بمدن السودان المختلفة غدًا”الثلاثاء” مبارياتٍ قوية في الدوري  الممتاز، سيكون الهدف الأساسي فيها للفرق هو النقاط وتحسين مراكزها.
ويستقبل الفلاّح عطبرة في السادسة والنصف مساءً نظيره المريخ الفاشر، ويسعى إلى تعديل الصورة المهزوزة التي ظهر بها الفريق مؤخرًا.
ويعاني  الفريق الصاعد حديثًا لمصاف أندية الممتاز من تراجعٍ كبيرٍ بعد بداية  نموذجية انطلق بها، غير أنّ تذبذب نتائجه في الجولات الأخيرة جعله يتواجد  في المركز العاشر بعد أنّ جمع”16â€³ نقطة.
أمّا مريخ الفاشر، فسيخوض  اللقاء منتشيًا بفوزه على الرابطة كوستي في الجولة السابقة، وسيكون هدفه هو  الحصول على النقطة الـ”26â€³، لمواصلة مزاحمته على المراكز الأمامية.
بكوستي،  سيتوّجب على الرابطة صاحب الأرض استعاد توازنه بعد الهزيمة الكبيرة في  المرحلة الماضية أمام مريخ الفاشر، من أجل تحسين نقاط التي توقّفت في”12â€³  للتقدّم خطواتٍ والابتعاد عن مناطق الظلّ.
فيما يتطّلع الشرطة  القضارف الذي يجمع”10â€³ نقاط إلى العودة إلى جادة الطريق بعد خسارته أمام  الهلال الخرطوم رغم تقديمه أداءً كبيرًا كاد يحصد به نقطة.
وسيحّل حي  الوادي نيالا ضيفًا على نظيره هلال كادوقلي في جولة يسعى خلالها الأخير  إلى الاستفاقة والتوازن بعد الخسارة خارج ملعبه أمام هلال الفاشر.
وهلال  كادوقلي صاحب الـ”10â€³ نقاط، سيخوض اللقاء دون مدربه محمد عبد النبي ماو  الذي غادر منصبه الأسبوع الماضي، أمّا حي الوادي فيخطّط الفريق في الوصول  إلى النقطة الـ”19â€³ والتواجد في منطقة الأمان.
وفي ذات المرحلة،  سيخوض هلال الفاشر”12â€³ الذي حقّق انتصارًا غاليًا في المرحلة السابقة على  هلال كادوقلي اختبارًا صعبًا امام ضيفه حي العرب بورتسودان صاحب المركز  الرابع بـ”27â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حمادة صدقي في الخرطوم لتدريب الهلال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حمادة صدقي ومعاونه أحمد عبد الفتاح يصلان الخرطوم.
وصل  المدرب المصري حمادة صدقي الخرطوم امس ”الأثنين” وذلك لإكمال اتفاقه مع  نادي الهلال السوداني لتوليّ مهمة الفريق خلفًا للوطني صلاح أحمد آدم.

ورافق حمادة صدقي مساعده أحمد عبد الفتاح، وكان في استقباله مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال محمود جبارة السادة.
وينتظر أنّ يجتمع صدقي بالمدرب المكلّف حاليًا هيثم مصطفى غدًا”الثلاثاء”، قبل مباشرة عمله.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خالد هيدان مدربًا لهلال الأبيض
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المغربي خالد هيدان يتولى تدريب هلال الأبيض بعد استقالة شرف الدين أحمد.
أعلن  نادي هلال الأبيض عن قبول استقالة المدرب شرف الدين أحمد موسى من منصبه،  وتعيين بالمقابل المدرب المغربي خالد هيدان مدربًا للفريق.
وقال الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الأثنين” إنّ المجلس قرّر تعيين خالد هيدان مدربًا للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
ويجمع هلال الأبيض في رصيده”17â€³ نقطة، ويتربّع على المركز السابع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الدفاع والتحدي في نهائي دوري كرة القدم السوداني للسيدات
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الدفاع والتحدي يتصارعان على اللقب الأوّل في دوري السيدات السوداني.
تأهل  فريقا الدفاع والتحدي لنهائي دوري كرة القدم السوداني للسيدات  اليوم”الأثنين” بعدما حسما بطاقة العبور على حساب هلال الأبيض ومريخ  الأبيض.
وأفلح فريق التحدي في تحقيق الفوز على مريخ الأبيض بـ”12â€³ دون مقابل، فيما فاز الدفاع على هلال الأبيض بـ”10â€³ أهداف دون رد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أربع مباريات في الدوري الممتاز اليوم






تتواصل  مباريات بطولة الدوري الممتاز وتشهد مدنها (4) مباريات في ختام الجولة  الرابعة عشرة وعلي ملعب كوستي يستقبل الرابطة ضيفه الشرطة في مباراة صعبة  علي الفريقين من واقع تراجع نتائجهما مؤخرا ويحتل الرابطة المركز ويحتل  اذئاب المركز الرابع عشر برصيد (12) نقطة فيما يحتل الشرطة المركز الخامس  عشر برصيد (10) نقاط
 وعلي ملعب النقعة بمدينة الفاشر يواجه هلال الفاشر  ضيفهخ حي العرب في مباراة لن تكون سهلة لأصحاب الأرض قياسا بطفرة السوكرتا  وتقدمه ويحتل ممثل مدينة الفاشر المركز الثالث عشر برصيد (12) نقطة وعلي  الجانب الآخر يأمل السوكرتا استعادة المركز الثالث بعد أن تراجع للمركز  الرابع برصيد (27) نقطة.

 وبملعب مدينة عطبرة يلتقي مريخ الفاشر بضيفه الفلاح عطبرة ويأمل السلاطين  مواصلة ثورتهم بعد أن وصل للنقطة (23) في المركز الخامس ،ولن يهدر الفلاح  فرصة إقامة المباراة علي ملعبه ويأمل التقدم نحو المناطق الدافئة ويحتل  الفريق المركز التاسع برصيد (16) نقطة
 وعلي ملعب مدينة مورتا يستضيف  هلال كادوقلي حي الوادي نيالا في مباراة لا خيار أمام اسود الجبال سوي  الفوز ويحتل الفريق المركز قبل الآخير برصيد (16) نقاط فيما يملك الوادي  (16) نقطة).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح يتبرأ من التصريحات المقللة من شأن القمة



كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
قال مدرب الأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح الجيلي عبر حسابه بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك
احترم الجميع وخاصه القمه والكره نصر وهزيمه وتعادل في من سرق لساني وتحدث  عن المريخ حديث غير صحيح وانا بري من ذلك ولكل الانديه بالاحترام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • ريال مدريد يصطدم بمانشستر سيتي .. وليفربول يواجه أتلتيكو مدريد
 • بايرن ميونخ وتشيلسي في اقوى المواجهات .. وبرشلونة ضد نابولي
 • سان جيرمان في مواجهة دورتموند .. ويوفنتوس يلتقي ليون
 • فالنسيا مع أتالانتا .. وتوتنهام ضد لايبزيج في دوري ابطال اوروبا
 • قرعة سهلة لإنتر ومتوازنة لآرسنال ويونايتد بالدوري الأوروبي
 • دقائق مجنونة تمنح لاتسيو فوزًا قاتلاً على كالياري
 • زاها ينقذ كريستال بالاس من السقوط أمام برايتون
 • بورتو يواصل ملاحقة بنفيكا على صدارة الدوري البرتغالي
 • الطلائع يلحق الهزيمة الأولى بالزمالك في عهد كارتيرون
 • اتحاد العاصمة يسقط شباب بلوزداد بالدوري الجزائري
 • الوصل يتعادل مع شباب الأهلي ويخدم الشارقة بالدوري الاماراتي
 • إيفرتون يتوصل لاتفاق مع المدرب الايطالي أنشيلوتي
 • إصابة خطيرة في مواجهات بين جماهير كالياري ولاتسيو
 • آرسنال يبدأ محادثاته مع مانشستر سيتي بشأن أرتيتا
 • زيادة كبيرة بإيردات الاتحاد الإسباني 2020
 • ميسي وراموس على لائحة جوائز الموسم الماضي
 • باريس يرفض مشاركة مبابي في أولمبياد طوكيو
 • يوفنتوس: تشيزني يعاني من إصابة في الكتف
 • اعتماد اتحاد الإمارات لإصدار شهادات التدريب الآسيوي
 • الفيفا يحرك دعوى قضائية ضد بلاتر وبلاتيني
 • بيبي يبرئ ليونبيرج من تراجع نتائج آرسنال
 • نيمار: ميسي يستحق كرة ذهبية خاصة
 • سامباولي: ميسي سيرجح كفة برشلونة في الكلاسيكو
 • مينديز: رونالدو حرم من الكرة الذهبية بعد رحيله عن الريال
 • مارادونا: أرشح بوكيتينو لتدريب فريق بوكا جونيورز
 • سان جيرمان: مستقبل إيكاردي يعتمد عليه
 • فالفيردي: نابولي خصم قوي ومُعقد في ملعبه
 • كلوب: لا أظن أن سيميوني سعيد بمواجهة ليفربول
 • رئيس أتلتيكو مدريد: ليفربول في مشكلة
 • نوير عن لقاء تشيلسي: لدينا ذكريات رائعة في لندن
 • جونينيو: ليون لن يخسر قبل مواجهة يوفنتوس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * الرابطة كوستي  (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * هلال الفاشر (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الفلاح عطبرة (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :

 * السد - قطر (-- : --) الترجي - تونس الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * فلامينغو - البرازيل (-- : --) الهلال - السعودية الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * فيردر بريمن (-- : --) ماينز الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) لايبزيج الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * أوجسبورج (-- : --) فورتونا دوسلدورف الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * يونيون برلين (-- : --) هوفنهايم الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN

——————————————
 ◄ رابطة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ربع النهائي :
 * أستون فيلا (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5 

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

 * انبي  (-- : --) المصري الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* بيراميدز (-- : --) الجونة الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

 * الاهلي عطبرة (1 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
 #الترتيب: الأمل (30) المريخ (29) الهلال (28) حي العرب (27) مريخ الفاشر (23)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * كريستال بالاس (1 : 1) برايتون
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (49) ليستر سيتي (39) مانشستر سيتي (35) تشيلسي (29) شيفيلد (25)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * كالياري (1 : 2) لاتسيو

 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (39) يوفنتوس (39) لاتسيو (36) روما (32) كالياري (29)

——————————————
 ◄ كأس الاندية العربية 🌍 - دور ال16 :
 * مولودية - الجزائر (0 : 0) القوة الجوية - العراق 
 #ملحوظة: تأهل مولودية بفوزه بضربات ترجيحية 4-2
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * طنطا (0 : 1) الانتاج الحربي 
 * المقاولون العرب (0 : 1) وادي دجلة
 * مصر المقاصة (2 : 3) الاتحاد السكندري
 * طلائع الجيش (3 : 2) الزمالك
 #الترتيب: الاهلي  (18) الاتحاد السكندري (17) المقاولون العرب (16) الزمالك (13) سموحة (13) الاسماعيلي (13)
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لثلاثاء الموافق 17 ديسمبر 
 اهم مباريات اليوم بتوقيت السعودية























*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهتان ناريتان لريال مدريد وليفربول بدوري الأبطال
كووورة




من القرعة
أسفرت  قرعة دور الـ16 من دوري أبطال أوروبا، التي أجريت امس الإثنين، في مقر  الاتحاد الأوروبي بمدينة نيون السويسرية عن مواجهتين ناريتين لكل من ريال  مدريد وليفربول.

ويصطدم ريال مدريد صاحب الرقم القياسي في الفوز  بتلك البطولة (13 لقبًا) بمانشستر سيتي، فيما يواجه ليفربول حامل اللقب  نظيره أتلتيكو مدريد.

وتأتي ضمن الصدامات القوية أيضًا مباراة بايرن ميونخ وتشيلسي.

ويخوض توماس توخيل المدير الفني لباريس سان جيرمان، مواجهة صعبة أمام فريقه السابق بوروسيا دورتموند.

فيما حملت القرعة مواجهة سهلة نسبيًا بالنسبة لبرشلونة حيث يواجه نابولي، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة ليوفنتوس الذي يلتقي ليون.

وفي مباراتين متكافئتين يلعب فالنسيا مع أتالانتا، وتوتنهام مع لايبزيج.

نتيجة القرعة 
مباراة الذهاب

مباراة الإياب

بوروسيا دورتموند
×
باريس سان جيرمان

ريال مدريد
×
مانشستر سيتي

أتالانتا
×
فالنسيا

أتلتيكو مدريد
×
ليفربول

تشيلسي
×
بايرن ميونخ

ليون
×
يوفنتوس

توتنهام
×
لايبزيج

نابولي
×
برشلونة




مواعيد المباريات 

تقرر  خوض مباريات ذهاب ثمن النهائي أيام 18، 19، 25 و26 فبراير/ شباط عام 2020،  على أن تقام جولة الإياب أيام 10، 11، 17 و18 مارس / آذار، علمًا  بأن الفريق الأول يخوض مباراة الذهاب على ملعبه.

وفور انتهاء  منافسات دور الـ16، سيجري اليويفا قرعة أخرى لدور الـ8 ونصف النهائي وكذلك  المباراة النهائية يوم 20 مارس/ آذار من العام المقبل.

وبالنسبة  لقرعة المباراة النهائية، فإنها ستكون لتحديد المضيف والضيف للقاء، حيث  يستحوذ الأول على بعض الامتيازات، منها اللعب بالطاقم الأساسي حال تعارض  الألوان، والاستئثار بغرفة خلع الملابس الرئيسية في الملعب، وغيرها.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة سهلة لإنتر ومتوازنة لآرسنال ويونايتد بالدوري الأوروبي


كووورة




من القرعة
حملت  قرعة دور الـ32 من الدوري الأوروبي، التي أقيمت امس الإثنين، في مقر  الاتحاد الأوروبي، بمدينة نيون السويسرية، مواجهة سهلة إنتر ميلان، كما  جاءت متوازنة بالنسبة لآرسنال ومانشستر يونايتد.

ويواجه إنتر ميلان نظيره لودوجوريتس البلغاري، فيما يلعب آرسنال أمام أولمبياكوس اليوناني، ومانشستر يونايتد مع كلوب بروج البلجيكي.

ويلتقي إشبيلية صاحب الرقم القياسي في التتويج بهذه البطولة (5 ألقاب) كلوج الروماني، كما يصطدم أياكس أمستردام بخيتافي الإسباني.

وفي  مواجهات متكافئة يلعب وولفرهامبتون مع إسبانيول، باير ليفركوزن مع بورتو،  روما مع جنت، فرانكفورت مع ريد بول سالزبورج، شاختار مع بنفيكا.

نتيجة القرعة
مباراة الذهاب

مباراة الإياب

وولفرهامبتون
×
إسبانيول

سبورتنج لشبونة
×
إسطنبول باشاكشيهير

خيتافي
×
أياكس

ليفركوزن
×
بورتو

كوبنهاجن
×
سيلتيك

أبويل
×
بازل

كلوج
×
إشبيلية

أولمبياكوس
×
آرسنال

ألكمار
×
لاسك

كلوب بروج
×
مانشستر يونايتد

لودوجوريتس 
×
إنتر ميلان

فرانكفورت
×
سالزبورج

شاختار
×
بنفيكا

فولفسبورج
×
مالمو

روما
×
جنت

رينجرز
×
سبورتنج براجا


وتقام  مباريات الذهاب من دور الـ32 يوم الخميس الموافق 20 شباط/فبراير المقبل،  على أن تجرى مباريات الإياب يوم الخميس الموافق 27 من الشهر ذاته باستثناء  مباراة براجا ورينجرز ستقام يوم الأربعاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعلان مواعيد مباريات ثمن نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا


كووورة




جانب من القرعة
أجريت  قرعة الدور ثمن النهائي من بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا، اليوم الإثنين،  بمدينة نيون السويسرية، وأسفرت عن مواجهات من العيار الثقيل.

وأسفرت القرعة عن عدد من المواجهات النارية، كالتالي:-

(بوروسيا  دورتموند X باريس سان جيرمان)، (ريال مدريد X مانشستر سيتي)، (أتالانتا X  فالنسيا)، (أتلتيكو مدريد X ليفربول)، (تشيلسي X بايرن ميونخ)، (ليون X  يوفنتوس)، (توتنهام X لايبزيج)، (نابولي X برشلونة).

ووفقًا للموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، فإن مواعيد مباريات ثمن النهائي تم تحديدها، كالتالي:-

بوروسيا دورتموند X باريس سان جيرمان

الذهاب: سيجنال إدونا بارك 18 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: حديقة الأمراء 11 مارس/ آذار.

ريال مدريد X مانشستر سيتي

الذهاب: سانتياجو برنابيو 26 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: الاتحاد 17 مارس/ آذار.

أتالانتا X فالنسيا

الذهاب: سان سيرو 19 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: ميستايا 10 مارس/ آذار.

أتلتيكو مدريد X ليفربول



الذهاب: ميتروبوليتانو 18 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: أنفيلد 11 مارس/ آذار.

تشيلسي X بايرن ميونخ

الذهاب: ستامفورد بريدج 25 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: أليانز أرينا 18 مارس/ آذار.

ليون X يوفنتوس

الذهاب: جروباما ستايديوم 26 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: أليانز ستاديوم 17 مارس/ آذار.

توتنهام X لايبزيج

الذهاب: استاد توتنهام هوتسبير 19 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: ريد بول أرينا 10 مارس/ آذار.

نابولي X برشلونة

الذهاب: سان باولو 25 فبراير/ شباط.

الإياب: كامب نو 18 مارس/ آذار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  رسمياً: 6 تغييرات في قوانين دوري الابطال الجديده:

 1- السماح بأربع تبديلات في الادوار الاقصائية(3 في الوقت الاصلي و 1 في الاضافي)
 2-السماح بقائمة من 23 لاعب بدل من 18 لاعب سابقاً
 3- مبارتين في كل ثلاثاء واربعاء ستبدأ في 8:45 بينما البقية ستكون في 11 بتوقيت مكة
 ‏4-يسمح بتسجيل ثلاث لاعبين جدد بعد انتهاء دوري المجموعات بدون قيود
 5-‏‎ اللاعب المنتقل بين فريقين مشاركين في الابطال يسمح
 له اللعب في الابطال مع الفريق الجديد
  6-‏‎ السماح للجهاز الفنى بحمل أجهزة إلكترونية مثل  "الآيباد" على دكة  البدلاء لأغراض تكتيكية أو تدريبية، عكس ما كان فى  الماضى، حيث كان محظور  استخدام تلك التقنيات.  


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تضميد الجراح شعار الترجي والسد في مونديال الأندية


DPA ©




لاعبو الترجي
في  مباراة لم يكن أي منهما يريد الوصول إليها، سيصطدم الترجي التونسي والسد  القطري اليوم  الثلاثاء في مباراة تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس ببطولة كأس  العالم للأندية.

ويلتقي الفريقان غدًا على ستاد "خليفة الدولي" بالدوحة، في مواجهة يمكن وصفها بأنها لقاء "تضميد الجراح".

وقبل  بداية البطولة، لم يكن أي من الفريقين يتمنى خوض هذه المباراة التي تعتبر  مواجهة للترضية فقط خاصة وأن الصراع فيها يدور على الهروب من المركز قبل  الأخير.

وعاند الحظ كل من الفريقين في مباراته بالدور الثاني للبطولة، ليجد الفريقان نفسهما في المواجهة سويا على المركز الخامس.

وكان  الترجي قد استهل مسيرته في البطولة بالهزيمة 0-1 أمام الهلال السعودي في  مواجهة اتسمت بالحماس والندية ولم تحسم إلا بهدف متأخر سجله الفرنسي البديل  بافيتمبي جوميز في الدقيقة 73.

وشهدت المباراة عدة فرص ضائعة من  الفريقين، وفشل الترجي في هز الشباك لينتهي اللقاء بخسارته، ويجد نفسه في  مواجهة السد بمباراة تحديد المركز الخامس.



في المقابل،  قدم السد مباراة قوية أمام مونتيري المكسيكي ونجح في الرد بقوة خلال الشوط  الثاني ليقلص النتيجة إلى 2-3 بعد انتهاء الشوط الأول بتقدم مونتيري بهدفين  نظيفين.



وبهذا  تبدد حلم كل من الفريقين مبكرا في المنافسة على الذهاب بعيدا في البطولة،  وأصبح الهدف الآن هو تضميد الجراح وإنهاء المشاركة في البطولة بأفضل شكل  ممكن.

ويخوض السد مباراته الثالثة في البطولة الحالية، حيث افتتح  الفريق البطولة بالفوز 3-1 على هينجين من كاليدونيا الجديدة في الدور  الأول، لكنه خسر أمام مونتيري في الدور الثاني.

ويجمع مونديال الأندية بين الفريقين للمرة الثانية، حيث سبق وتقابلا في 2011، لكن المواجهة كانت في الدور الثاني وفاز السد.

في  المقابل، يخوض الترجي مباراة تحديد المركز الخامس للمرة الثالثة في 3  مشاركات له بمونديال الأندية حيث خسرها في نسخة 2011 أمام مونتيري، وفاز  فيها بنسخة 2018 على جوادالاخارا بركلات الترجيح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طموح الهلال يصطدم بقوة فلامنجو


كووورة




لاعبو الهلال
يلتقي الهلال السعودي مع نظيره فلامنجو البرازيلي، اليوم الثلاثاء، في نصف نهائي بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، المقامة حاليًا في قطر.

واستهل  الفريق السعودي، مسيرته في مونديال الأندية بفوز صعب 1-0 على الترجي  التونسي بطل أفريقيا، لترتفع معنويات لاعبي الهلال بشكل كبير.

ومن  المتوقع أن يجري رازفان لوشيسكو مدرب الهلال، تعديلات طفيفة على تشكيلة  الفريق التي خاض بها مباراة الترجي، في ظل حرصه على خلق التوازن المطلوب في  منطقة وسط الملعب، لمواجهة مهارات وسرعة لاعبي فلامنجو.

وينتظر أن  يدفع بعبد الله عطيف إلى جوار جوستافو كويلار كلاعبي ارتكاز، خاصة بعد خروج  محمد كنو من حساباته بعد طرده أمام الترجي، مع الدفع بجيوفينكو على حساب  خريبين، وجوميز كرأس حربة صريح.

ويفاضل لوشيسكو بين الثنائي  البرازيلي كارلوس إدواردو والإيطالي سيبستيان جوفينكو، للدفع بأحدهما في  المباراة إلى جانب البيروفي أندريه كاريلو وسالم الدوسري في وسط الملعب.

وتعد  مباراة الغد، الثالثة بين الفرق السعودية والبرازيلية في مونديال الأندية،  حيث كانت البداية في نسخة عام 2000 عندما فاز كورينثيانز على النصر 2-0،  وكذلك ساو باولو على اتحاد جدة 3-2 في نسخة 2005.





في المقابل توج فلامنجو بلقب كأس ليبرتادوريس بعد الفوز الثمين والدرامي 2-1 على ريفر بليت في المباراة النهائية للبطولة.

ويحتاج دفاع الهلال إلى الظهور بشكل أفضل في مواجهة الهجوم القوي لفلامنجو بقيادة الثنائي باولو هنريكي وجابرييل باربوسا.

ويعتمد  فلامنجو على مزيج رائع من اللاعبين المهاريين من بينهم عدد كبير من  اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة التي اكتسبوها عبر سنوات طويلة من الاحتراف  في أوروبا مثل فيليب لويس ورافينيا.

ويتمتع الفريق بقدرات هجومية عالية تكمن في الثنائي هنريكي وباربوسا، لكنها ستواجه اختبارا قويا غدا أمام الهلال.

كما يعتمد الفريق البرازيلي، على خبرة مدربه جيسوس بفريق الهلال الذي دربه قبل شهور ويعرف جيدا قدرات معظم لاعبيه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مونتيري الطموح عقبة أمام ليفربول لبلوغ نهائي مونديال الأندية
17 ديسمبر 2019
DPA ©




ليفربول
وسط  قدر هائل من الترشيحات والتكهنات، يستهل ليفربول رحلة البحث لقبه الأول في  بطولات كأس العالم للأندية، عندما يلتقي مونتيري المكسيكي غدا الأربعاء في  نصف نهائي للنسخة الحالية من البطولة.

وتمثل المباراة، ضربة  البداية لليفربول في البطولة؛ نظرًا لأن نظام البطولة الحالي يجنب بطلي  أوروبا وأمريكا الجنوبية المشاركة في الدورين الأول، والثاني حيث يبدأ كل  منهما مسيرته من خلال المربع الذهبي.

وفي المقابل، ستكون مباراة  الغد هي الخطوة الثانية لمونتيري في البطولة الحالية؛ حيث استهل الفريق  مسيرته في البطولة بفوز مثير وصعب على السد القطري (3-2) في الدور الثاني  للبطولة.

ويتطلع ليفربول، للفوز بلقب البطولة الحالية للحفاظ على  الهيمنة الأوروبية على لقب مونديال الأندية؛ حيث أحكم أبطال القارة  الأوروبية على البطل العالمي في آخر 6 أعوام.

وحصد أبطال أوروبا في 11 من آخر 12 نسخة للبطولة، ويتطلع ليفربول للحفاظ على هذه الهيمنة الأوروبية.

وفي  المقابل، يتطلع مونتيري إلى أن يصبح أول فريق من أبطال اتحاد الكونكاكاف  (أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي) يبلغ المباراة النهائية لمونديال  الأندية.

وكان أفضل إنجاز سابق لمونتيري هو الفوز بالمركز الثالث  بنسخة 2012 علما بأنه أكثر أندية النسخة الحالية مشاركة في البطولة؛ حيث  يخوض النسخة الرابعة له، فيما يخوض ليفربول البطولة للمرة الثانية فقط.

وتحظى  البطولة، بأهمية بالغة لدى ليفربول وكلوب حيث يتطلع الفريق للفوز بلقبها  للمرة الأولى وتتويج هذا العام الاستثنائي للفريق والذي توج خلاله بلقب  دوري أبطال أوروبا للمرة الأولى منذ 14 عامًا، وكذلك كأس السوبر الأوروبي،  وينطلق الفريق بقوة نحو استعادة لقب الدوري الإنجليزي للمرة الأولى منذ 3  عقود.

وتبدو كل الظروف، مهيأة أمام الفريقين لتقديم مباراة قوية على ستاد "خليفة الدولي" غدًا.

وإذا  حقق ليفربول الفوز في مباراة الغد، فقد يكون الفريق على موعد مع سعادة  مزدوجة يوم السبت، عندما يخوض المباراة النهائية لمونديال الأندية.

ويخوض  مانشستر سيتي وليستر سيتي، مباراتهما سويا بالدوري الإنجليزي، وهما أقرب  المنافسين لليفربول في صراع الدوري الإنجليزي، وستكون خسارة أي منهما خطوة  نحو ابتعاد صاحبها عن صراع المنافسة بشكل كبير، كما سيكون التعادل بينمهما  لصالح ليفربول.





ويقف  التاريخ بجوار ليفربول في مباراة الغد؛ حيث لم يغب بطل أوروبا عن المباراة  النهائية لمونديال الأندية في أي من النسخ الـ14 السابقة من البطولة منذ  إقامتها بنظامها الحالي في 2005.

ورغم هذا، يصعب التكهن بنتيجة  مباراة الغد أو اعتبارها محسومة لصالح بطل أوروبا خاصة وأن مونتيري قدم  صحوة رائعة في الدوري المكسيكي منذ عاد الأرجنتيني أنطونيو محمد لتدريب  الفريق قبل عدة أسابيع.

وقدم الفريق عرضًا قويًا بالدور الثاني  وانتزع فوزًا غاليًا على السد القطري. ويضاعف من طموحات مونتيري أن الفريق  حظي بتشجيع مثالي حار في الدوحة بعدما زحفت أعداد كبيرة من الجماهير خلفه  إلى الدوحة.

ويمتلك كل من الفريقين مجموعة مميزة من اللاعبين، لكن  ليفربول يمتلك هجومًا ناريًا يُحسد عليه كلوب وهو الخط المكون من روبرتو  فيرمينو، ومحمد صلاح وساديو ماني، كما يمتلك نجومًا في مختلف الخطوط.

ويضاعف من طموح ليفربول أن مهاجمه المصري صلاح، قدم مستويات رائعة في الآونة الخيرة وسجل 3 أهداف في آخر مباراتين.

وقد  يمنح كلوب، الراحة لأي من ثلاثي الهجوم في هذه المباراة استعدادا للنهائي  لاسيما وأن لديه 3 لاعبين يمكنه الدفع بأحدهم إلى جانب الاثنين الآخرين،  وهم شيردان شاكيري، وأليكس تشامبرلين، وديفوك أوريجي.

ويخضع جورجينيو فاينالدوم لاعب خط وسط الفريق لفحص طبي اليوم لتحديد موقفه من المشاركة بعد الإصابة التي عانى منها مؤخرًا.

في المقابل يُنتظر أن يدفع أنطونيو محمد بنفس التشكيلة التي خاض بها مباراة السد، لاسيما وأن صفوف الفريق تخلو من أي إصابات جديدة.

ويعتمد أنطونيو محمد بشكل كبير على المهاجم روجيليو فونيس موري في مواجهة دفاع ليفربول القوي بقيادة فيرجيل فان دايك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لتراس المريخ (عطبره الطيبه يامنجم الثورات   )
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**شباب المريخ يواصل تفوقه في دوري الشباب*
 في مباراته الأولي من مرحله الإياب تمكن شباب المريخ من الإنتصار بثلاثيه  نظيفه علي شباب الغماراب ووصل للنقطه 24 بالانتصار الثامن علي التوالي في  بدايه قويه لشباب المريخ هذا الموسم 
 حيث جاءت أهداف المباراه جميعها في شوط اللعب الأول بثنائيه لهداف الدوري كريم عبد الرحمن وهدف لزميله حزيفه 
 وأضاع رماة شباب المريخ عديد من الفرص من ضمنها ركله جزاء اضاعها اللاعب كولا 
  هذا وسوف يخوض شباب المريخ مباراته القادمه عصر الاحد القادم علي ملعب دار الرياضه ضد فريق شباب الجريف 
 *نادي المريخ الرياضي*
 *قطاع المراحل السنيه*
 *دوري الشباب 2019/2020*











































*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 دعوة للفوضي !

 فجأة ودون مقدمات  اعلنت لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام تعليق قرار لجنة الانضباط بحرمان  الهلال من جماهيره لثلاث مباريات علي ملعبه بالدوري الممتاز عقابا علي  مابدر من سلوك قبيح لبعض المتفلتين من جماهيره في لقاء القمة الاخير  احتجاجا علي قرار الحكم بطرد كابتن الفريق عبد اللطيف بوي بالبطاقة الحمراء  عقب حصوله علي الانذار الثاني وهو ما اضطر الحكم علي انهاء المباراة قبل  موعدها حيث كان المريخ حينها متقدما علي الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف ،، وقد  سمح قرار لجنة الاستئنافات لجماهير الهلال بدخول مباراة الفريق الاخيرة ضد هلال الابيض التي انتهت بفوز الهلال بهدف .
 لجنة الانضباط لم تتخذ قرار حرمان الهلال من جمهوره في ثلاث مباريات ظلما  وافتراء وانما اعتمدت في ذلك علي تقرير حكم المباراة وكذلك مراقب المباراة  وهو الامر الطبيعي في مثل هذه الاحداث التي تهدد استمرارية المباراة  وبالتالي فان اللجنة اتخذت العقوبة التي تتناسب مع خطورة محاولة جماهير  الهلال اقتحام ارضية الملعب بعدما قامت بكسر السياج الداخلي ،، لهذا نستغرب  قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بتعليق سريان العقوبة والسماح للهلال باستقبال  جماهيره داخل ملعبه ،، وحتي لو افترضنا ان اللجنة ترغب في المزيد من الوقت  لدراسة حيثيات قرار لجنة الانضباط فهي لن تستطيع ان تتجاوز الوقائع  والاحداث التي لايمكن ان يكابر عليها اي عضو من اعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات  لانها احداث كانت مشاهدة ومرصودة وموثقة بدقة كاملة وتدين الهلال .
  لاتفسير لقرار لجنة الاستئنافات سوي انها دعوة جديدة للفوضي ومحاولة  للتسويف والتطويل كما هو حال معظم لجان الاتحاد العام عندما يتعلق الامر  بادانة جماهير احد الناديين الكبيرين فقد سبق للجنة الانضباط ان تغاضت عن  معاقبة جماهير المريخ التي حاولت الاعتداء علي حكم مباراة المريخ وهلال  الابيض بينما انزلت جام غضبها علي بكري المدينة وانهت موسمه قبل موعده !
 ** الحديث عن هزيمة المريخ في عطبرة لن يقلل من قيمة الانتصار المستحق  لاصحاب الارض والجمهور فريق الامل الذي يقدم في هذا الموسم نموذجا يجب ان  يحتذي من جانب اندية الولايات التي ظلت لسنوات طويلة تلعب فقط من اجل  البقاء تحت اضواء الدوري الممتاز دون طموح في المنافسة علي صدارة وقمة  الدوري الممتاز باستثناء عدد من الاندية تعد علي اصابع اليد ظلت تستفيد من  حصة الكرة السودانية في التمثيل الخارجي وتحديدا في بطولة الكونفدرالية مثل  اهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني وهلال الابيض ،، ليس غريبا ان يتصدر فريق الامل  المشهد الرياضي في الدوري الممتاز ويكون هو الحدث الابرز في الاعلام  الرياضي بادائه ونتائجه الايجابية التي اهلته للسيطرة الكاملة علي الصدارة  طوال الدور الاول وحتي الجولة الاخيرة ،،ليس غريبا ان يحدث ذلك في نادي  يعيش حالة من الاستقرار الاداري الذي انعكس ايجابا علي العمل الفني الكبير  الذي يقوم به المدرب كفاح صالح وزملائه في الجهاز الفني ولاعبيه فضلا عن  الدعم الجماهيري الذي منح الامل القوة والحماس المضاعف ،، ولانستبعد ان  يكسر الامل قاعدة احتكار المريخ والهلال للبطولات المحلية اذا حافظ رصد  ابوتبو السير علي سكة الانتصارات في الدور الثاني .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارسل الاتحاد الافريقي عدة ملاحظات لنادي الهلال، حتى تستوفى الشروط  المتعلقة بالملاعب التي تقام عليها المباريات، وهدد الكاف الهلال بعد  المراجعة في حال عدم الايفاء بنقل المباريات لدولة اخرى ، والملاحظات هي:  تحسين إضاءة الملعب ، وتركيب 6 سارية اعلام على الناحية الشرقية ، وتوفير  عرفة مراقبة مزودة بدائرة تلفزيونية ، وتزويد بإضاءة طوارئ في حالة انقطاع  الكهرباء ، وتزويد منطقة المصورين خلف المرميين بمقاعد وشبكة انترنت  وتوصيلات كهربائية وكابلات ، وتزويد بكافتريا لتقديم المرطبات والوجبات  السريعة في كل القطاعات ، وتخصيص دورات مياه للنساء مزودة بكل المتطلبات  الصحية ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية
زين العابدين يسن

خسارة الأمل وفقدان الصدارة
*خسر المريخ مباراته الدورية أمام مضيفه الأمل العطبراوي أمس الأول بهدف لاشئ وفقد الصدارة مؤقتا ضمن مباريات الأسبوع (16)للدوري في مباراة اجتهد فيها لاعبو المريخ رغم النقص الحاد وسعى للفوز بها ولكن رعونة المهاجمين في إضاعة أبرز الفرص رغم قلتها في مباراة متكافئة في شوطها الأول بين الفريقين هجمة هنا وهجمة هناك أبرز ملامحه بداية الأمل الهجومية وتصدي أبوعشرين لأخطر فرصتين للأمل في الدقائق الأولى والملاحظ أيضا اللعب العنيف الذي مارسه لاعبو الأمل مع لاعبي المريخ وخاصة عندما تكون الكرة بالمنطقة الخاصة لفريق الأمل إلا وانتهت الكرة بفاول أو تم إخراجها للتماس مع لعبة خشنة والتي في إحداها تمت إصابة لاعب وسط المريخ وصانع ألعابه التش والذي كان مراقبا بأكثر من لاعب لتزداد الأمور تعقيدا على المريخ بفقدان معظم لاعبيه وانتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي مع تغيير اضطراري للمريخ باستبدال التش المصاب والدفع بالمهاجم الصادق شلش مع إجراء تغيير تكتيكي داخل الملعب. 
*شوط المباراة الثاني كان بنفس وتيرة الشوط الأول هجمة هنا وهجمة هناك مع زيادة واضحة لهجمات الأمل والتي أضحت تشكل خطورة على مرمى المريخ واستمرت المباراة بنفس الوتيرة الى منتصف الشوط الثاني حتى تمكن الأمل من إحراز الهدف الأول من خطأ فادح لدفاع المريخ خاصة لازقيلا ومحمود أم بدة تمكن لاعب الأمل من محاورة الحارس وإيداع الكرة بكل سهولة هدف أول للأمل زاد من سخونة المباراة المريخ لإدراك التعادل والأمل للتعزيز والمحافظة على الهدف الى ان أعلن قاضي الجولة عن نهاية المباراة بهدف للأمل ليعتلي الأمل صدارة الدوري مؤقتا في انتظار بقية المباريات ويتحول المريخ لوصافة الدوري.
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*خسارة أتت في ظروف استثنائية للمريخ بفقدانه لعدد كبير من لاعبيه وزاد الأمر سوءا بتصفية التش من قبل لاعبي الأمل.
*هذه الخسارة دحرجت المريخ للمركز الثاني والأمل في الصدارة مؤقتا في انتظار بقية المباريات.
*لم يكن المريخ سيئا في لقاء أمس الأول.
*الاصابات الكثيرة للاعبين لابد من حل لها.
*انشغال المجلس بأمور انصرافية وتأجير الاستاد للحفلات أفقدهم التركيز.
*التحضير للانتخابات على حساب فريق الكرة عواقبه وخيمة.
*أول خسارة لأبوعنجة وهو مدرب للمريخ.
*نتمنى أن يعمل على معالجة أخطاء مباراة الأمل والاستعداد للأصعب.
*ثلاث مباريات اثنان منها بالخرطوم والأخرى خارجها..
*مباراة الأهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض الأهم للمريخ إذا ما أراد استعادة الصدارة.
*على أبوعنجة النظر في أمر الثلاثي شلش وتيري وأم بدة..
*تيري أضاع عددا من الفرص السهلة وأصبح لغزا محيرا للجميع بفقدانه لحاسته التهديفية.
*أما المهاجم الصادق شلش فقد أضاع أبرز فرصة في اللقاء كان من الممكن أن تغير من نتيجة المباراة.
*هذه الفرصة التي أضاعها صن كل من في الميدان لها وحتى الكنبة الفنية تحرك من فيها باعتبارها هدفا ولكن شلش خيب ظنهم.
*أدهش الجميع بإضاعته لأبرز الفرص.
*مهاجم مبتدئ لايضيعها..
*اما نجم الدفاع محمود أم بدة ولا عرضية واحدة أرسلها صحيحة.
*كل الكرات التي تخرج منه معظمها باصات خطأ.
*أفقد الطرف الأيسر هيبته
ففطن مدرب الأمل له فاعتمد على الطرف اليسار وكان له ما أراد.
*أخطاء أم بدة كارثية على مرمى المريخ.
*أي مدرب شاطر سيركز على الطرف اليسار للمريخ
*التسجيلات الكيدية هذه هي نتائجها.
*التحية لإدارة الأمل على المستوى المتطور لفريق الأمل هذا الموسم.
*الاستقرار الإداري والفني ساعد على تطور الفريق.
*هنيئا لأهل عطبرة على فريق الأمل وما يحققه من نتائج.
*نصيحتنا لهم أنه من السهل الوصول للقمة...
*تحية خاصة للمدرب كفاح الذي أكد قدرة فريقه على التفوق على المريخ وكان له ما أراد.
*نتمنى أن تستمر رحلة انتصارات الأمل في بقية المباريات.
*بقية المباريات من الدوري في دورته الأولى ستكون مثيرة جدا بالأخص مباريات القمة فيه مع بقية الفرق 
*صراع المركز الأول والثاني سيشتد فيها بين الثلاثي الأمل والمريخ والهلال
*فوز الهلال بالأمس أعاده للمركز الثالث مؤقتا.
*دوري هذا الموسم غير.
*معظم الفرق التي كانت تشارك خارجيا بدايتها للدوري كانت متعثرة والآن انتفضت.
*اهلي شندي عاد للانتصارات ليشعل لقاءه القادم أمام المريخ.
*لقاء المريخ والاهلي القادم من اقوى اللقاءات
*طالعت بالأمس تصريح غريب لمدرب الأمل كفاح
*قال في تصريحه بأن المريخ مهمالعب في عطبرة لن يهزم الأمل
*اما كان له أن يقوله قبل اللقاء
*تعلم أن المريخ واجهك في ظروف صعبة واجهها النادي
*واتممت الباقي بتصفيتك لنجم اللقاء التش
*لاكن لك لقاء في القلعه الحمراء ولنا عودة 
*اجريت بالأمس قرعة أبطال اوربا واسفرت عن صدامات قوية جدا
*أبرز ماافرزت عنه القرعة اللقاء القوى بين ريال مدريد ومانشستر ستي الانجليزي
*الريال الفائز ب13 لقب في مواجهة الستى المتحفز
*الستى لاينقصه سوي الفوز بالابطال
*لقاء خاص بين زيدان وغوارديولا
*أوقعت القرعة البطل ليفربول في مواجهة أتلتيكو مدريد المتطلع
*وبايرميونخ في مواجهة شلسي
*وبرشلونة في مواجهة نابولي
*وباريس المتحفز في مواجهة بورسيا دورتموند
*تلك أبرز الصدامات النارية لأبطال اوربا وبقية القرعة تبدو سهلة نسبيا 
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*رسالة للاعبي المريخ بقية المباريات لاتفريط فيها
الدوري خط أحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس تحرير (اليوم التالي) يقاضي جهات حاولت تشويه سمعته
 د. مزمل: لم أرتبط مع النظام السابق بأي منصب أو انتماء سياسي
 الخرطوم_ (اليوم التالي)
 أبدى الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم، رئيس تحرير صحيفة (اليوم التالي) استهجانه  لإجراءات قانونية غير مبررة، حركتها ضده جهة غير معلومة، ادعت أنه أثرى  بطريقة غير مشروعة، من دون أن تقدم أي بيِّنة أو دليل على مزاعمها الكذوبة،  وقال د. مزمل: "تمت مخاطبة البنك المركزي بواسطة نيابة الثراء الحرام لكشف  حساباتي المصرفية وممتلكاتي، وتم تسريب الخطاب الموجه للبنوك  إلى وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي، بغرض تشويه سمعتي والإساءة لي، مع أن سيرتي  معلومة للكافة، ومصادر دخلي معروفة ومعلنة، ولا تحيط بها أي شبهة كسب غير  مشروع"، وأكد رئيس تحرير "اليوم التالي" أنه تعرض للأمر نفسه خلال العهد  البائد، وأنه شرع في اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة تجاه الجهة  المبلغة، وسيقاضي من نشروا خطاب البنك المركزي بغرض تشويه سمعته، وذكر أنه  لم يشغل أي وظيفة عامة كي يتهم بالتعدي على أموال الدولة، كما لم يرتبط مع  النظام السابق بأي منصب أو انتماء سياسي، مشيراً إلى أن صحيفته تعرضت إلى  المصادرة عشرات المرات إبان العهد البائد، ولم يستبعد د. مزمل أن تكون  الجهة المبلغة متحركة من منصة استهداف شخصي له، رداً على مواقفه المعلنة من  التغيير الذي حدث في البلاد مؤخراً، مطالباً البنك المركزي بتوضيح الطريقة  التي تسرب بها خطابه الموجه للبنوك، ومحتفظاً بحقه في اتخاذ الإجراءات  التي تحفظ له حقوقه القانونية، وختم حديثه قائلاً: "لم تندلع الثورة كي  تشيع الظلم والتشفي والافتراء على الناس بالباطل، وأجهزة العدالة ينبغي أن  لا تستغل في تصفية الخصومات الشخصية والكيد للناس بلا دليل).










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة

 مأمون أبو شيبة
  الظروف والبلطجة والتحكيم ومدثر هزموا المريخ
 . 
 * هزيمة المريخ أمس أمام الأمل في عطبرة كانت متوقعة لنا بنسبة 99%
 * المريخ سافر إلى عطبرة مهزوماً بتأكيد جمال أبوعنجة لأحد الزملاء يوم  الخميس الفائت وهو يقول له نواجه ظروفاً قاسية لم يواجهها المريخ من قبل في  هذا الموسم..
 * وقال لأول مرة نفقد قلبي الدفاع معاً، صلاح نمر للإصابة وأمير كمال بالإيقاف..
 * وسيضطر الفريق لإشراك عدد من اللاعبين العائدين من الإصابة مثل حمزة ورمضان عجب وسيف تيري والنعسان..
  * وهذا يعني إن الفريق سافر مهزوماً نفسياً بسبب النقص الشديد في الصفوف  والتوليف في الخانات ومشاركة لاعبين عائدين من الإصابة ولأن المباراة تعتبر  أصعب وأخطر مباريات الفريق في الدوري.
 * المريخ انهزم قبل أن يهزمه الأمل..
 * المريخ انهزم بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات والتشكيلة الاضطرارية..
  * المريخ انهزم لأن الموظف مدثر خيري (المركب مكنة رئيس وأمين عام) أطلق  سراح أفضل لاعبي الفريق عماد الصيني للمنتخب، بينما رفضت الأندية المنافسة  على الصدارة مثل الأمل والهلال إطلاق سراح أي لاعب للمنتخب للمشاركة في  دورة لحم رأس والمشاركة فيها اختيارية وليست الزامية!
 * المريخ  انهزم لأن اتحاد الهلالاب اللئام اختار أحقد حكم على المريخ على الاطلاق مع  مساعدين من مشجعي الهلال لإدارة المباراة وإدارتنا غافلة ونائمة.
 * المريخ انهزم بتصفية صانع ألعابه الموهوب أحمد التش.. وهناك من توقع هذه التصفية قبل المباراة وحذر منها!!
  * المريخ انهزم  بعد أن فقد الغربال وأضاع بكري المدينة ليعتمد في الهجوم  على لاعبين هزيلين مثل شلش والنعسان.. إضافة إلى تيري الذي لا زال فاقداً  للتركيز يصيب أحياناً ويطيش كثيراً بعد أن كان بعبعاً لكل دفاعات الأندية  قبل الثورة..  وهناك من قال إن كانت هذه هي مستويات مهاجمي المريخ  أمام  الأمل فالغربال يستحق مليون دولار!
 * وحتى مايكل الذي رأى فيه الناس  أفضلية على الثلاثي شلش والنعسان وتيري من خلال دقائق قليلة، يزيد من  هزائم المريخ لأن المجلس فشل ادارياً في معالجة تفاصيل تافهة كي يزاول  اللاعب نشاطه منذ تسجيله فتعطل نصف موسم!!
 * عموماً الهزيمة كانت متوقعة بنسبة 99% وبظهور الحكم ياسر الله جابو وتصفية التش ارتفعت نسبة توقع الهزيمة إلى 200%
  * التصفية المتعمدة التي تعرض لها التش من قبل الجزار فولة بالضرب على  مؤخرة القدم ذكرتني تصفية لاعبي المقاولون العرب لنجم المريخ السابق يوسف  الصيني في بطولة الكونفدرالية بالجبل الأخضر.. والتي أفقدت المريخ اللاعب  الصيني لفترة طويلة حتى تم شطبه.. وربنا يستر على التش..
 * التش ظل  مستهدفاً من جزاري الخصوم في كل المباريات وهو أكثر لاعب في الدوري تعرضاً  للضرب من الخلف دون أن يجد حماية من هؤلاء الحكام اللئام المتربصين..
  * الحكم ياسر الله جابو أحقد حكم على المريخ في السودان على الاطلاق وسبق  أن أفقد المريخ العديد من النقاط في المواسم السابقة.. والمعروف أنه لا  يعطي الحماية للاعبي المريخ ويستحيل أن يمنح المريخ حقه في ركلات الجزاء،  وهو أكثر حكم يخرج الكروت الملونة للاعبي المريخ وعادة يرغم لاعبي المريخ  على الاحتجاج باحتساب مخالفات مستفزة عليهم ثم يسارع بإنذارهم مثلما فعل مع  اللاعب الخلوق رمضان أمس.
 * سبق أن كتبنا عشرات المقالات عن هذا  الحكم وطالبنا إداريي المريخ بكتابة مذكرات شديدة اللهجة للاتحاد تطالب  بعدم الزج بهذا الحكم اللئيم في مباريات المريخ.. ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي!!
 * احضروه مع مساعدين من مشجعي الهلال خصيصاً للمريخ في عطبرة بعد أن ذبح شرطة القضارف أمام الهلال..
 * ذبح شرطة القضارف وهو صول في الشرطة ولكن الهلال كما يبدو له مكانة خاصة!!
  * ما يفعله عامر عثمان وزمرته في لجنة التحكيم باستهداف المريخ بأحقد  الحكام على الأحمر والأكثر محاباة للهلال أصبح يضع أكثر من علامة استفهام..  ولكن مجلس المريخ آخر من يدافع عن النادي ويرفع العين الحمراء على اتحاد  الكيزان الأزرق ولجانه الموبوءة بمشجعي الهلال واللئام!!
 * هذا  المجلس وموظفه المركب مكنة رئيس وأمين عام لن يمس اتحاد الحاقد شداد بشعرة،  بل يسعى لارضائه في سبيل البقاء والتمكين والاستمرارية، ولهذا ترك الاتحاد  ولجانه الزرقاء يعيثون دماراً وخراباً في المريخ باستهداف فريق الكرة..
  * كان الله في عون المريخ المستهدف من قبل اتحاد الكيزان الزرق والتحكيم  الحاقد وجزاري الملاعب والمستهدف حتى من إدارته بقيادة  الموظف مدثر خيري  الذي فعل المستحيل لافشال شكوى المريخ في كاس وحرم الفريق من جهود عماد  الصيني واطاح الرجل الفاضل النزيه المدير المالي عبدالحي العاقب الذي عمل  لأكثر من ربع قرن مع كل المجالس التي تعاقبت على المريخ.
 * فريق  المريخ المستهدف يتداعى بسبب الايقافات والإصابات وسط اللاعبين الأساسيين  المؤثرين فبعد فقدان الغربال والعقرب يبدو أن الموهوب التش في الطريق وربنا  يكضب الشينة.
 * على المريخ أن يبحث فوراً عن إعارة لمشطوبي الهلال شلش ومحمود امبدة.. وغيرهم من الخوازيق في الفريق.
  * المريخ يحتاج إلى لاعبين جاهزين ومعروفين في قلب الدفاع والطرفين الأيمن  والأيسر وخط هجوم كامل ولكن ليس في مستوى المحترفين المغمورين الذين يأتي  بهم سوداكال أمثال كوكو وفوفو وعوعو وبسعر 500 دولار أو بالمجان.. والذين  لم ينجح منهم أي محترف حتى الآن!!
 * تبقت أياماً معدودة على انطلاقة فترة التسجيلات التكميلية القصيرة جداً.. ولا نلمس أي تحرك جاد في المريخ.. وربنا يكضب الشينة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد حامد التش يشارك في مران اليوم الصباحي

 حمدا لله غلي سلامة كابتن
 #ووااوورا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميًا..هيثم مصطفي يترك تدريب الهلال

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
 قبل تسلّم المصري حمادة صدقي مهمته رسميًا في الهلال هيثم مصطفى يترك منصبه.
 دفع المدرب المكلّف للهلال الخرطوم هيثم مصطفى باستقالته رسميًا من تدريب  الهلال اليوم”الثلاثاء” على نحوٍ مفاجئ ودون الكشف عن الأسباب.
 وكان هيثم مصطفى قد أخطر اللاعب بمغادرته خلال ساعاتٍ منصبه،لعدم رغبته العمل مساعدًا في الجهاز الفني الجديد.
 وتسلّم المدرب الشهير بـ”البرنس” خلفًا لصلاح أحمد آدم في أعقاب مغادرته بالإقالة.
 ونجح هيثم في قيادة الهلال إلى تحقيق الفوز في جولتين بالدوري الممتاز أمام الشرطة القضارف وهلال الأبيض.
 وأوكّل الهلال مهمة الإشراف فنيًا للمدرب المصري حمادة صدقي الذي وصل البلاد”الأثنين”.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

💢بعد  الحوار الذى اجراه الاستاذ عبد الواحد محمد نور مع احدى الاذاعات وصرح  بتشجيعه للمريخ استطاعت صفحة المسالمة1908  استنطاقه عبر حوار اليكم  تفاصيلة
 ♦️عبد الواحد محمد نور♦️
 ♦️أنا مريخابي منذ نعومة أظافري 
 ♦️أسّست فريق ميلانو بزالنجي.. لا أعرف سوداكال.. والنظام البائد دمّر الرياضة 
 ♦️ معجب بمواقف تيرى الثورية وهيثم مصطفى كان (صابّيها) في القيادة .. وله دور بارز في تعبئة الشارع  
 ⭕حوار: ميمي محمد
 ◼في البدء نود التعرف عليك اكثر.. النشأة، المراحل التعليمية ثم نشاطك السياسي وبداية مشوارك النضالي ؟!.. 
 أنا عبد الواحد محمد أحمد النور ، ولدت عام 1968 بمدينة زالنجي ولاية وسط دارفور.
 المرحلة الدراسية:
  الإبتدائي: مدرسة دال الإبتدائية بزالنجي. المتوسطة: مدرسة زالنجي المتوسطة.
 الثانوية: الصف الأول والثاني بمدرسة زالنجي الثانوية العليا ثم الصف  الثالث بمدرسة دارفور الثانوية بالفاشر ، وإمتحنت للشهادة الثانوية من  مدرسة ود مدني الثانوية بولاية الجزيرة.
 التعليم العالي: جامعة الخرطوم ، كلية القانون 1990،  وبعد التخرج عملت محامياً بزالنجي.
 في عام 1991 بدأنا الدعوة السرية لمقاومة النظام وتكوين حركة مسلحة ظهرت  للعلن في عام 2002 بعد تحرير قواتنا لمنطقة قولو التي تعتبر عاصمة جبل مرة.
 ◼ متى وكيف بدأت علاقتك بالرياضة بصفة عامة وكرة القدم والمريخ بصفة خاصة ؟!.. 
 بدأت علاقتي بالرياضة منذ الطفولة ممارسة لكرة القدم.. حيث كنا نلعب  بـ(كرة الشراب) ثم ظهور كرة البلاستيك. وكنا نلعب ( قيم قصيّر) في الحلة  بين الشارع والشارع.. والدافوري في الساحة الشعبية بالقرب من مدرسة دال  الإبتدائية بزالنجي.  
 أشجع فريق المريخ منذ نعومة أظافري. والغريب في  الأمر أن كل أبناء جيلي في الحي آنذاك يشجعون فريق المريخ ما عدا أخي  المرحوم عوض محمد أحمد النور والأستاذ المناضل سعيد إمام الحاج أحد مؤسسي  حركة تحرير السودان حيث كانا يشجعان فريق الهلال. 
 ◼  هل سبق لك ممارسة اي نوع من انواع الرياضة ؟!.. 
 كرة القدم رياضتي المحببة ومثّلت منتخبات المدرسة بالمرحلة الإبتدائية  والمتوسطة.. وكنت أجيد اللعب في خانتي (باك رايت) و (هاف ماش)، وفي  الثمانينات أسّسنا فريق (ميلانو) بحي كنجومية غرب (حي طرة) وكنت كابتن  الفريق ونؤدي تدريباتنا في ميدان غرب مسجد أنصار السنة في المدينة. كما  مارست أيضا لعبت الكرة الطائرة وكرة السلة بالإضافة إلي الرياضات الشعبية  التي تذخر بها مجتمعاتنا. 
 ◼ هل انت متابع لمباريات المريخ بصورة دائمة ؟.. 
 للأسف لم أعد أتابع الرياضة بالسودان لأسباب عدة وإنقطعت منها لسنوات  طويلة، أحياناً أقرأ أخبار الرياضة في الصحف والمواقع الإلكترونية وغيرها  من الوسائط. 
 هل هناك لاعب بعينه لفت انتباهك ؟!.. 
 اللاعب سيف  تيري من اللاعبين المميزين بفريق المريخ والسودان عامة، أعجبت كثيراً  بمواقفه الثورية المنحازة للثورة، والكابتن فيصل العجب كان من اللاعبين  المميزين علي مستوى السودان والقارة الإفريقية. وهنا لابد من الإشادة  بالمواقف الثورية للكابتن هيثم مصطفي لاعب فريق الهلال الأسبق. وقد أعجبت  أيّما إعجاب بإنحيازه للثورة وتعبئة الشارع للثورة ضد النظام البائد و  (وصبّاها) مع الثوار في ميدان القيادة العامة، هذا خلاف ما تعرض له من ضرب  وإهانة. وشكري وتقديري لكل الرياضيين الذين إنحازوا للشعب وثورته العظيمة  التى إختطفها سارقو الثورات. 
 ◼ ما هو مدى رضاءك عن الوضع الرياضي الراهن، السودان، بصورة عامة وفي المريخ بصورة خاصة ؟!.. 
 قضية الرياضة لا تنفصل عن القضايا الأخري السياسية والإقتصادية والثقافية  والإجتماعية.. وخلال فترة حكم نظام الجبهة الإسلامية، طوال الثلاثين سنة  الماضية، تعرّضت الرياضة لإهمال شديد الى جانب المحسوبية والتسييس مما أثّر  سلباً علي مسيرتها في الإقليمية والعالمية.. وأصبح السودان يتذيل القائمة  في جميع المنافسات القارية والإقليمية بعد أن كان أحد أبرز الدول التي  أنشأت الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم وفاز ببطولة أمم أفريقيا 1970، ومنذ ذلك  التاريخ ظلّ مستوى السودان يتراجع بإستمرار مع بعض فترات النهوض اللّحظي،  ولكن الوضع العام للرياضة ككل بالسودان متدني للغاية ولا يشرّف السودان  والسودانيين. أمّا فيما يتعلق بنادي المريخ فالتردي الحاصل فيه لا يختلف عن  التردي العام الذي ضرب كرة القدم السودانية بسبب الإهمال الرسمي وغياب  التخطيط السليم للرياضة والبنى التحتية، الدعم المالي، الإهتمام بالناشئين  والمدارس السنية، حيث أصبحت الرياضة علم يدرّس وليست مجرّد هواية.
 ◼باعتبارك  مقيماً بفرنسا ومتابع لمستوى القدم القدم المتطوّر.. ماذا تحتاج كرة القدم  في السودان لتماثل نظريتها بفرنسا والدول الأوروبية ؟!.. 
 تحتاج الي  دعم مالي سخي، بنية تحتية مواكبة، الإهتمام بالمدارس السنية والناشئين، عدم  تدخل الدولة في الشأن الرياضي الا بما يساعد في تطوير، إضافة لضرورة عدم  تسييس الرياضة والاستفادة من تجارب الدول المتقدمة رياضياً.. وهذا كلّه  يحتاج الي مؤتمر قومي للرياضة من مختصين يناقشون أسباب تدهور الرياضة  بالسودان وإيجاد المعالجات اللازمة. ولا بد للدولة من الاهتمام بالاجهزة  المعنية بالرياضة في الاقاليم وعدم التركيز علي الخرطوم فقط حيث هنالك  تهميش متعمد للرياضة في أطراف السودان يجب الاجتهاد لإزالة هذا التهميش.
 ◼إن اتيحت لك فرصة لتولى رئاسة نادى المريخ هل تقبل بذلك ؟.. 
 ليس لدى طموح لتولي رئاسة نادي المريخ، لكن اذا كان ذلك هو إرادة ورغبة  الجماهير، فلن أخيب رجاءها، واعتقد أنّ هنالك من هم أكفأ مني وأكثر فهماً  ودرايةً بالرياضة لقيادة هذا الفريق العظيم. 
 ◼هل شاهدت مباراة القمة الاخيرة (بين المريخ والهلال) ؟!!.. ما هو رأيك فيها وما صحبها من احداث؟
 للأسف لم أشاهدها ولكن قرأت عنها في الأخبار، هي أحداث مؤسفة لا تشبه  الرياضة والرياضيين.. ويجب أن تتوقف مثل هذه الممارسات في ملاعبنا وساحاتنا  الرياضية عامة.  
  ◼توقعاتك لوزارة الشباب والرياضة بعد التغييرات التى حدثت فيها ؟.. 
 إن إصلاح حال الرياضة بالسودان يحتاج إلي مجهودات الدولة والمجتمع ككل  وخاصة الخبراء والمختصون. هناك حوجة ماسة للبحث والتنقيب عن أسباب فشل  وتدهور الرياضة ومن ثم وضع الحلول اللازمة، فالمسألة ليست متعلقة بتعيين  الوزير الفلاني والعلاني، فالوزير لا يمتلك عصى موسى.. وما لم تساعده جميع  الأطراف المعنية فلن ينجح في مهامه.
 ◼هل انت متابع لمسيرة المنتخبات الوطنية؟ وما رأيك فيها؟ 
 أحياناً أتابع مسيرتها ، ولكن للاسباب التي ذكرتها فإن منتخابتنا لا  تستطيع المنافسة وتحقيق النتائج المرجوّة. ولابد من حل أزمة الرياضة  بالسودان وإدارتها بصورة علمية وتخطيط سليم للوصول الي الهدف المرجو وهو  المنافسة علي  حصد الالقاب وليس التمثيل الشرفي فقط.
 ◼ هل لديك علاقتك برئيس نادى المريخ ادم سودكال ؟!.. 
 ليست لدي  أي علاقة به ولا أعرف عنه الكثير.
 ◼ ما هو تقييمك لفترة آدم عبد الله ادم سوداكال مع المريخ ؟.. 
 لا استطيع تقييمه ، لاني غير متابع لمسيرته مع المريخ ولا اعرف كيف وصل الي رئاسة النادي. 
 ◼  ما هو دوركم تجاه المجتمع الرياضي خلال الفترة المقبلة؟
 سوف نعمل في المستقبل لدعم وتطوير كل الفرق والمنتخبات السودانية وجميع أنواع الرياضات بلا إستثناء. 
 ◼  كيف ساهم النظام البائد في اقعاد الكرة السودانية ؟
 النظام البائد دمّر الرياضة وكرة القدم السودانية من خلال تسيسه لوزارة  الشباب والرياضة والإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بفروعه الولائية والمحلية،  إدارات الأندية، الفساد المالي والإداري الذي حل بالدوائر الرياضية ككل  وكلنا يعلم الفساد الذي لازم بناء المدينة الرياضية التي كانت مشروعاً منذ  فترة حكم جعفر نميري. فالنظام عمل علي تمكين منسوبيه في الإتحاد السوداني  العام لكرة القدم وغيره من الاتحادات ويتدخل بشكل مباشر في إنتخابات  الإتحادات الرياضية وأقصى الكفاءات من غير المحسوبين على النظام.. وكلنا  تابعنا تحركات النيابة ضد بعض إدارات الإتحاد العام وغيرها من أمثلة الفساد  والتدمير الممنهج للرياضة.
 ◼ الرياضة هى جسر للتواصل والمحبة والاخاء، لاي مدى يمكن ان تتخذون ذلك وسيلة للوصول الى سلام شامل في هذا الوطن الكبير ؟!.. 
 حقاً الرياضة جسر للتواصل والمحبة والتعارف بين الشعوب.. ويمكن للرياضة أن  تسهم في ترميم ما أفسدته الحروب والنزاعات وما سعى إليه النظام البائد من  هتك للنسيج الإجتماعي وبث للكراهية والعنصرية بين الشعوب والمجتمعات  السودانية بتقسيمهم الي مسلمين وكفار، تارة عرب وزرق تارة أخري ويمكن  للرياضيين تسيير قوافل رياضية وثقافية وطبية إلي مناطق النزاعات وربط وجدان  الشعب السوداني ، فالرياضة توّحد ولا تفرّق. 
 ◼ الرياضة تصلُح ما تفسده السياسة لاى مدى يمكن ان ننزل هذة المقولة لارض الواقع؟
 يمكن للرياضة لعب دور إيجابي في إصلاح الحياة العامة إذا تبنّت الأُسس  والمبادىء الرياضية، لكنها سوف تعجز عن ذلك إذا تبنت رؤي سياسية لأي طرف من  الأطراف.
 ◼️كلمة اخيرة
 تقبلوا تحايا الاستاذ عبد الواحد نور وعبر صفحة المسالمة 1908 لجماهير المريخ وكل الشعب السوداني.
  مع وافر الشكر والتقدير
#المسالمة1908




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يواجه معضلة كبيرة قبل نزال المريخ الخرطوم

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
 معاناة كبيرة سيقابلها نادي الأهلي شندي قبل النزال المرتقب أمام المريخ الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز.
 يواجه نادي أهلي شندي معضلة كبيرة قبل مباراته المرتقبة أمام المريخ  الخرطوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، بفقدانه لتسعة لاعبين بسبب الإصابات.
 وقالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ كلٍ من الطيب عبد الرازق،أمجد اسماعيل، خطاب  فيصل، فتحي، معظّم،والي الدين، صلاح عادل، كومي وحسن متوكل.
 وسيحلّ الأهلي شندي الجمعة القادم ضيفًا على المريخ الخرطوم في مباراة تأتي لحساب المرحلة السادسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
 ويحتّل الفريق الشهير بـ”الآرسنال” المركز السادس في المنافسة برصيدِ”20â€³ نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفاوضات بين الفلاح عطبرة ومدرب الهلال السابق
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مفاوضات بين نادي الفلاّح عطبرة ومدرب الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفى.
دخل نادي الفلاح عطبرة في مفاوضاتٍ رسمية مع مدرب الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفى لتولي تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
وبحسب مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ نادي الفلاّح عطبرة ينتظر الموافقة النهائية لهيثم مصطفى بعد تقديمه عرضًا ماليًا اليوم”الثلاثاء”.
وغادر هيثم مصطفى نادي الهلال الخرطوم بالاستقالة على نحوٍ مفاجئ اليوم دون الكشف عن الأسباب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استفتاء  صدي الملاعب تضع الاعب سيف الدين تيري افضل لاعب سوداني عام 2019 في  الاستفتاء التي طرحتها الصفحه  علي الفيسبوك بين عدة لاعبين سودانيين 
#زول_سبورت






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرار مفاجيء من شداد بخصوص سيارات اتحاد الكرة


 أمر الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم الثلاثاء ببيع كل السيارات الجديدة التي تم شرائها مؤخرا .
  وافادت مصادر عالية الثقة ان شداد خاطب الاستاذ يعقوب محمد علي واوكل له  هذا الأمر ومنحه مهله حتي يوم ظ£ظ، ديسمبر الحالي لحسم ملف البيع وايداع  الأموال الي خزانة الاتحاد العام .
 واشارت ذات المصادر الي أن شداد أصدر هذا القرار بشكل مفاجيء بعد أن أثارت هذا الأمر الجدل .
  وكان اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قد أعلن في وقتٍ سابق شراء عددٍ من  السيارات لمجابهة الاحتياجات الخاصة به وتقليل منصرفات إيجار السيارات  وتكاليف السفر .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفحوصات الطبية تؤكد سلامة التاج ابراهيم
  اكدت الفحوصات الطبية والصور التي خضع لها اللاعب التاج ابراهيم شفاءه من  أي اصابة و يحتاج لفترة تأهيلية بواسطة  ابن المريخ الدكتور جار النبي  وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان اللاعب خضع الى تدريبات تأهيلية صالة وتدريب من  امس الاول.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#الغرباااااال يظهر في تدريب المريخ

“20” لاعبًا في تدريب المريخ استعدادًا للأهلي شندي في بطولة الممتاز.
## ابو سما
ظهر لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن في تدريب الفريق الذي أداه اليوم”الثلاثاء”، تأهبًا لمباراته المرتقبة أمام الأهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وتعافى اللاعب من الإصابة التي تعرّض لها، بعدما أخضع إلى برنامج تأهيلي كامل في قطر مؤخرًا.

ولم يجدّد النجم الشهير بـ”الغربال” عقده مع ناديه حتى اللحظة، بعد تقديم عرضًا ماليًا بلغ”150″ ألف دولار، مفضلاً خوض تجربة احترافية خارجية.

وشارك في تدريب المريخ اليوم اللاعب صلاح نمر الذي عاد بصورة طبيعية من إصابة حرمته من الظهور في مباراة الفريق السابقة أمام الأمل عطبرة.
*

----------

